# My 10 yr old German Shepherd can Barely Walk



## coolgirli2795 (Jul 7, 2010)

My german shepherd is 10 years old this year and she can barely walk. The upper half of her body is working fine but the lower half, where her hind legs are, aren't working--she's basically dragging herself to get around and getting bruises from it. Sometimes use a towel to lift her and make her walk around but we are not there to do it during the day. She can't even go to the bathroom so she ends up going on herself. Any ideas or surgeries that would work on her at her age? My vet. is of no help at all.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hate to say this.. so I won't.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

coolgirli2795 said:


> My german shepherd is 10 years old this year and she can barely walk. The upper half of her body is working fine but the lower half, where her hind legs are, aren't working--she's basically dragging herself to get around and getting bruises from it. Sometimes use a towel to lift her and make her walk around but we are not there to do it during the day. She can't even go to the bathroom so she ends up going on herself. Any ideas or surgeries that would work on her at her age? My vet. is of no help at all.


 
From the way you describe things, I think it's time to help her to the bridge.  I'm sorry about your girl.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Could be a few different issues going on here. I would take her to the vet or find a new vet. 

What I would NOT do is allow her to continue on like this. She needs proper care and she needs it now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Definitely take her to a NEW vet. It could be many things as Vinnie said. There are wheelchairs for dogs. You might want to look into that. If she's not in pain and seems happy, I would look into these options before putting her to sleep.

It could be arthritis, hip dysplasia, there could be something in her back or it could be DM. Maybe find an ortho specialist?

What area are you in? Maybe someone on here could offer suggestions for a new vet.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Why is your vet no help? Is it because he's telling you what you don't want to hear or is it because he doesn't want to find out what's wrong with your dog? It's clear your dog is in rough shape and something needs to be done. 

I would want to find out what my dog's problem is and then decide what my options were. If putting my dog down is in my dog's best interest, then so be it. If there is something that can be done that won't hurt my dog more, I would look into it. For now, you are doing your dog no favors letting her continue in this condition.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

I certainly don't think there is near enough information to make any life changing decisions yet. Like others say, it could be many things and could be manageable if diagnosed. If it is DM and that would be my first guess, this is the route I would follow: 

Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds

We had a female with DM that lived until over 15. We used a cart for several years. And though I believe in limiting pharmaceuticals, there are ones that could be used in the interim while undertaking Dr. Clemmons recommendations to get some stability.


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

im so sorry... my friend just put down her dog.. she was only nine.. sorry my asking but what is the bridge?..


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

shilorio said:


> sorry my asking but what is the bridge?..


<Rainbow Bridge>


----------



## coolgirli2795 (Jul 7, 2010)

im in New York, any vet suggestions?


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

coolgirli2795 said:


> im in New York, any vet suggestions?


here is a link to the homeopathic vet referral list from Dr. Pitcairn's...there are several listed in NY, you will have to look through.....hope it helps.

Find Homeopathic Veterinarians

ADD: fixed link
Try this one too:
AHVMA - American Holistic Veterinary Medical Association


----------



## Fafhrd (Dec 3, 2008)

Gib Laut said:


> I certainly don't think there is near enough information to make any life changing decisions yet. Like others say, it could be many things and could be manageable if diagnosed. If it is DM and that would be my first guess, this is the route I would follow:
> 
> Degenerative Myelopathy of German Shepherds
> 
> We had a female with DM that lived until over 15. We used a cart for several years. And though I believe in limiting pharmaceuticals, there are ones that could be used in the interim while undertaking Dr. Clemmons recommendations to get some stability.


My previous GSD had DM, and the two medicines Dr. Clemmons recommends helped him greatly. He had been dragging his hindquarters, usually unable to stand, before I started him on the medicines, and after six days he stood up and walked around the block and kept walking (though some days just barely) for a year and a half.


----------

